# X3 Cup Holder Removal/Replacement DIY



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

So I wanted to remove my cup holder to clean it and the area underneath it. X3 cup holders have the same coating as E46's and in turn like to peel with age. So some may want to replace it here's how.

*If you want to replace it.....*

Part Numbers:
Gray: 51163404801
Beige: 51163404802 
Black: 51163404799

Those are the numbers for 04 models, but I doubt they have changed

*Disclaimer: I took these pics before I cleaned it *

*Step 1, grab the left side of the cup holder grasping it with your thumb on the outside. Then pinch the side of the cup holder......*










*Step 2, while pinching the cup holder, lift away from you and twist with a counter clockwise motion. It should pop right out.*










Look at all that nasty old coffee and coke :yikes:










Here's a video if you don't get it 






*For all those wondering what the cup holder looks like, here you go....*










































*To clean your cup holder, choose a cleaner that's gentle and doesn't have any harsh chemicals in it. The coating on the plastic is sensitive and can peel while you are cleaning it if you use something harsh.* I use Method All Natural and All Surface from Target for cleaning the plastic bits in my X3. A bonus of it is a nice clean smell. 



















*To re-install

Step 3, insert the rear of the cup hold back into its place first. Make sure that the tabs on the back are under the rest of the center arm rest. *

*These tabs*


















Step 4, apply pressure to the front and the front clips should pop right in.










Once again, a video if you don't get it






*Congrats, you know have a clean/new cup holder :bigpimp:​*
*An alternative ​*


----------



## delmarco (Jan 2, 2009)

lol.
That is the MOST DETAILED DIY I've ever seen for removing and cleaning a cup holder...
great job.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks. I figured if it was overly detailed there would be no questions.


----------



## oilfighter (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish everyone would do this kind of DIY. The video would really help put words into perspective. Nice job!


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

Great thread. I was able to remove and clean plus one of those 'fingers' was stuck and I was able to pop it back out. Good as new except for the peeling paint.


----------



## minicrazy592 (Sep 12, 2008)

This reminded me of my old X3.


----------



## wamcneil (Dec 23, 2011)

These instructions are wrong. Sure, you _can_ remove it as instructed; but you could also remove it with a hammer or crowbar.
When removed in this manner it will damage and/or break the retaining tabs at the back edge of the cupholder. There are horizontal tabs on the rear edge that slide back under the edge of the console, and then tabs on the front edge that clip down into the console. The rear tabs are NOT designed to be wrenched upward and if you look carefully at the pictures (pic #8?) you can see they are cranked at an angle from being torn out of the console.
If you curl your fingers around the front edge of the cupholder and press in on the bottom edge (pressure toward the rear of the car) while rolling your fingers to pull up on the front of cupholder, the clips will release and allow the front to come up, then it will come out easily without trauma to the rear tabs.
Replacement is just as described in the original post.


----------

